# Bandy Papers



## Bandy (19 Jul 2004)

Donald Jack's "Bandy Papers" series has been around for a while (the first volume came out in the 60's) but they're currently being re-issued. For those who haven't encountered the series before, it's about a Canadian soldier named Bartholomew Bandy who goes off to the First World War as an infantryman, and after a variety of misadventures (mainly after he transfers to the Royal Flying Corps, where he becomes an ace) he misses the armistice when he ends up in Russia fighting Bolsheviks in 1918-1919.

The series has a lot of hilarious moments (several volumes won Leacock Humour Medals), but it also takes a serious look at war. Later volumes follow Bandy into the 20's and 30's when he gets into films, rum-running, Parliament, and other disreputable activities. In the final one he returns to the military in WW2. 

I've set up a web page and discussion forum about the books at:
http://www.sybertooth.com/bandy/
in case anyone is interested in finding out more about this series.


----------



## Slim (24 Jul 2004)

I must add that I have read this series and it is brilliant! A very enjoyable read for any Canadian serviceperson, you'll sympathize with the main character over and over again.

Hilarious!  

Slim


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Jul 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> I must add that I have read this series and it is brilliant! A very enjoyable read for any Canadian serviceperson, you'll sympathize with the main character over and over again.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> Slim



I read them in my teen's and as you say Slim a bloody good laff at the thing's he get's. up to. ;D


----------



## Bandy (27 Aug 2005)

For those who are Bandy fans, you might be interested in the forthcoming final volume of Donald Jack's Bandy Papers series, entitled _Stalin Versus Me_. It should be out sometime in mid to late September.


----------

